# Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010



## Conny (16. Jan. 2010)

Hallo,

selbst auf die Gefahr hin, dass der Speicherplatz eng wird und Joachim innerlich aufstöhnt rh, aber der Wunsch nach einem Plätzchen für "unsere schönsten Blütenfotos" ist doch deutlich zu spüren!
Dann müssen auch nicht immer alle fragen, ob das Makros sind   2010 bedeutet auch nicht, dass es nur aus diesem Jahr sein darf
 

Ich  fange mal mit dem an. Ich glaube ich habe es schon mal in ein anderen Bearbeitung gezeigt. Es ist auf einem Spiegel fotografiert und bearbeitet.


----------



## Dodi (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Wirklich ausgefallen präsentiert und hübsch, Conny! 

Ich wünschte, ich könnte __ Schneeglöckchen bald mal live im Garten sehen... :beten
Doch bisher nur Schnee, keine Glöckchen...


----------



## maritim (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*



Conny schrieb:


> Dann müssen auch nicht immer alle fragen, ob das Makros sind   2010 bedeutet auch nicht, dass es nur aus diesem Jahr sein darf
> Anhang anzeigen 57864



@ julia

das war sicher eine anspielung auf uns zwei.

nun werden wir mal den fred mit unseren bildern überschwemmen
dann können die makroleute unter sich bleiben


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Öha ....

Servus

Conny ....  ... gefällt mir ...

Was vom "alten" Teich
     

und bald werden wir sie wieder blühen sehen


----------



## Christine (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Hi Ihr,

ein kleiner Tipp - vielleicht stöhnt Joachim ja leiser, wenn Ihr die Fotos in Eure Alben ladet und nicht jedes mal neu in den Beitrag....


----------



## maritim (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

hmmmmm...... werde mal schauen ob ich das mit dem alben __ blicke.
gleich mal schauen wie man(n) das machen muss.


----------



## Conny (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

 mea culpa 
kann ich meine Sünden wieder gut machen


----------



## maritim (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*


----------



## Digicat (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Servus Peter

Sehr schöne Bilder .... 

Zum letzten Bild ... ist das eine echte Tigerlilie


----------



## anlu (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

@ Peter,  dann werden wir da alles reinstellen können,    bis Joachim böse wird  

Frühling und ein Kuckucksbild!


----------



## ron (18. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

N,abend,

so ganz viele Blüten gibt es gerade bei uns nicht (Eisblumen schon  ), aber vor ein paar Tagen habe ich eine Rose geschenkt bekommen.

Ich habe lange damit herumexperimentiert und nach anderthalb Stunden ist dann dieses Bild dabei rausgekommen.

(D40, f2,8 70-200, Stativ, Vorsatzlinse und entfesselten Blitz von rechts oben, Reflexschirm links)

 



LG

Ron


----------



## anlu (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

So etwas hab ich auch, aber bei mir dauert es nicht 1 1/2 Stunde, ich drücke auf Auslöser und fertig, Keine Ahnung mit was für eine Einstellung. 


Ron! Nicht böse sein jetzt! Ich wollte nur damit sagen, das ich keine Ahnung hab wie und was eingestellt werden muss bei manuellem Einstellungen, ich hab nur mit Automatik fotografiert! Dein war sicher mehr Arbeit!


----------



## anlu (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Und weil es Winter ist, noch eins!

Conny, werde ich jetzt   ?


----------



## paper (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Hab auch ein Rosenfoto, nicht so exzellent wie Ron und anlu!


----------



## Eugen (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

An all die "Blütenfotos-Einsteller" :

Da der Thread ja "Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos *2010*" lautet, erstaunt mich eure Blütenpracht Mitte Januar ganz schön.
Bei uns liegt noch Schnee,da blüht noch nix.


----------



## anlu (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Macht ja nix, irgendwann wir auch in badisch Franken Sommer!


----------



## anlu (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Und das Du die Hoffnung bis dorthin nicht aufgibst, ein paar Rosenfotos, extra für Dich!


----------



## Eugen (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Sorry Julia,
ich mag keine Rosen 
natürlich außer Seerosen
und Rot ist gar nie nicht meine Lieblingsfarbe.


----------



## anlu (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

"Schön" für Dich! Ich mag leider fast alle Pflanzen, und Farben natürlich auch, bin nicht so wählerisch. Deshalb ist bald kein Platz mehr in unserem Garten


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Ich find alle hier gezeigten Fotos sehr schöööön


----------



## Conny (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

 was ist denn hier los  Bilderexplosion 

@Eugen also mein Foto ist zwar 2009 aufgenommen, aber frisch bearbeitet 

rh:blumen Ihr habtr alle schöne Fotos gemacht und auch dieser Winter wird einmal vorüber gehen!
Ich habe im Garten schon frisches Grün gesehen


----------



## maritim (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

die bilder sind zwar nicht perfekt aber sie zählen zu meinen lieblingsblütenbilder.


----------



## maritim (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

@ conny
wäre mein bild nr. 3 ein makro?
wenn ja, dann stelle ich es bei den makrobildern ein.


----------



## Conny (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Hallo Peter,

ja ist es, aber warum willst Du es verschieben  Es paßt doch auch sehr gut hier her 
Das 1. Bild gefällt mir sehr gut! Eine Blüte scharf, der Rest in der Unschärfe! Sehr schön!


----------



## maritim (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

@ weil ich auch mal bei den makrokönnern angeben möchte


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

dann mach doch eine 100 % Vergrößerung der Fliege, schneid se passend aus und schon hast Du ein schönes Macro


----------



## axel (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Hallo Ihr Fotofreunde 

Ich war gestern mal mit dem Rad auf Wald und Wiese unterwegs die ersten Frühlingsblüten dort einzufangen . Sehr viel ist es noch nicht . Aber die Saison hat ja erst begonnen .

         

  und noch ein Wasserbild   

lg
axel


----------



## Christine (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Schicker Bachlauf, Axel! Selbstgebaut?


----------



## Doris (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Moin 
 Nach einer Primelblüte und einigen wenigen Sumpfdotterblumen steht nun diese hier in den Startlöchern.


 

 Ich glaube es ist Wiesenschaumkraut, oder?​


----------



## kerstin42 (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

hallo liebe Foris,
ich habe heute mal Zeit gefunden und habe an meinem Teichlein die vorhandene Blütenwelt fotografiert.
Ich hoffe sie gefallen euch.
lg kerstin


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

wunderbare Fotos


----------



## axel (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Hallo Kerstin

Das sind sehr schöne Blütenfotos 

lg
axel


----------



## Joachim (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Hallo Fotobegeisterte,

bei all den schönen Fotos kommt ein Wunsch hoch - vielleicht könnt ihr die abgelichteten Pflanzen benamen und womöglich unserem Lexikon zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## kerstin42 (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

hallo Joachim,
gute Idee. Wenn ich mal die Namen aller Pflanzen wüssste.
Aber vom Prinzip her, keine schlechte Idee.
Und ich habe es auch gerade mal versucht meine Bilder zu benamen und im Lexikon einzufügen, was mir aber nicht erlaubt ist. 

lg Kerstin


----------



## Joachim (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Hallo Kerstin,

Also im Lexikon haben nur wenige Schreibrechte, damit es nicht drunter und drüber geht  Im Ernstfall mal bei Annett oder Jürgen mal melden.

Im Prinzip wäre es aber schon schön, wenn sich im Thema zu den Lexikonbildern in der Fotoecke beteiligt wird. Dort scheinen aber nur wenige hinzuschaun...


----------



## mitch (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

mir ist das heute vor die linse gekommen

   

[OT]sind leider keine blüten, waren aber zufällig ned schreckhaft 

 [/OT]


----------



## hantaner (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Hallo,

möchte auch ein paar Bilder beisteuern. Die Bilder sind noch vom letzten Jahr aus dem Garten.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Hi,

ich hab heut mal eins am Teich gemacht. Es zeigt die Vergänglichkeit der schönen Blüten.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*



Joachim schrieb:


> vielleicht könnt ihr die abgelichteten Pflanzen benamen und womöglich unserem Lexikon zur Verfügung stellen?





kerstin42 schrieb:


> gute Idee. Wenn ich mal die Namen aller Pflanzen wüssste.




ich weiss zwar auch nicht alle namen, aber bei deinen fotos vom 17.04. handelt es sich beim ersten bild um geflecktes __ Lungenkraut - (Pulmonaria officinalis), das dritte ist eine Frühlingsanemone (__ Anemone blanda), das fünfte ist eine Hyazinthe Hyacinthus orientalis Liliaceae, bei den anderen beiden muss ich leider auch passen. 

ich stell euch heute hier mal meine verschiedenen "braunen __ storchschnabel" vor:
*
Geranium Phaeum Samobor, Geranium Phaeum Album, Geranium Phaeum Lily Lovell*

     

weitere storchschnabelsorten (soweit ich sie denn weiss, ich hab auch immer reichlich namenlose gartenbewohner  ), gibts auf wunsch gerne.


----------



## Christine (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> ich weiss zwar auch nicht alle namen, aber bei deinen fotos vom 17.04. handelt es sich beim ersten bild um geflecktes __ Lungenkraut - (Pulmonaria officinalis), das dritte ist eine Frühlingsanemone (__ Anemone blanda), das fünfte ist eine Hyazinthe Hyacinthus orientalis Liliaceae, bei den anderen beiden muss ich leider auch passen.



Hi,

 - die 3 ist zwar eine Anemone aber keine blanda sondern eine coronaria, die Nr. 4 dürfte Bellis sein und die 2 ..ich weiß es, aber ich komm nicht drauf 

Aber Deine Storchenschnäbel gefallen wir sehr gut!


----------



## ron (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Hallo Christine,...oder andere Spezialisten,

ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe bei der Bestimmung von diesen beiden Priemeln:

  Diese hatte ich ursprünglich als Mehlige Schlüsselblume bestimmt. Bin mir aber jetzt unsicher. Vielleicht doch Sumpfpriemel (Primula rosea)

  Und eben diese die Mehlige?

Und dann nebenbei noch einen Märzbecher:

 



LG

Ron


----------



## Christine (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Hi Ron,

bei der Nummer eins würde ich auch auf __ Rosenprimel tippen, die zweite kenne ich als Kugelprimel.


----------



## Dachfrosch (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Wir hatten ja heuer schon einmal kurz Sonne (inzwischen regnet es nur noch :evil), da hat schon einiges geblüht.


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Azalee _GIBRALTAR_
 

Clematis  _FRANCIS RAVIS_
 

Allen ein schönes Pfingstfest!


----------



## paper (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Angefangen zu blühen haben:

Nelly Moser und  Bateman.

Bei der Endless Summer ist die Farbe noch nicht obtiml, obwohl sie in saure Erde sitzt!

Bei uns regnets zur Abwechslung!

Wünsche ebenfalls schöne Pfingstfeiertage!


----------



## axel (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Hallo Ihr Blütenfreunde

Die Blütenfotos auf der Seite sind ja wieder Super schön 
Suni wie heißen den die Pflanzen von Deinen wunderschönen Blütenbildern ?

lg
axel


----------



## paper (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Meine 1. Blüte von der Wasseriris"


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde
bei mir blüht es noch spärlich aber ein Foto von einem orangefarbenen __ Nelkenwurz habe ich.
lg Markus


----------



## mitch (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

hallo,

rapsblüte mit morgentau


----------



## paper (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Wir waren heute in der Natur, die hab ich erblickt!


----------



## Conny (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Hallo Melitta,

das ist ja wirklich ein seltener Anblick  
 halte den Standort geheim, sonst trampeln die Hobbyfotografen alles platt


----------



## Majaberlin (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Wow Melitta, das ist ja wirklich phantastisch! 

Welche Art von Boden gibt es denn da, dass diese Orchideen sich so schön entwickeln?


----------



## paper (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Conny, es wird nicht vertaten!

Maja, der __ Frauenschuh wächst im Schatten in einem Hang, oberhalb ist ein Laubwald, 
feucht ist es auch!


----------



## Majaberlin (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Ah ja, danke, das sind natürlich super Lebensbedingungen für diese Orchideen! Toll, dass du da ein Auge für hattest!


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Servus Melitta

Conny hat vollkommen recht 

Verwöhne deine Augen mit einem so wunderbaren Anblick 

Aber sonst nimmanden, vorallem nicht in Fotokreisen/Foren diesen Standort bekannt geben ....

Sonst tränen deine Augen irgendwann ..... die sind skrupellos ... Conny und ich wissen leider wie es bei Makrofotografen zu geht, dagegen die gehen "über Leichen" ... die trampeln alles nieder und brechen schon mal, alles was dem Bild gegenteilig im Weg steht ab, davor ist diese wunderschöne Orchidee auch net gefeit 

Sind nicht alle so .... aber leider doch einige


----------



## paper (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Hallo Helmut,

hab mal einen Bericht gesehen, dass der __ Frauenschuh sehr empfindlich reagiert und

lange zur Erholung braucht!

Der Platz bleibt geheim, ich besuchen ihn immer im Mai verbunden mit einer Wanderung.

Da gibts nicht nur die weiße Waldrebe sondern die zarte hellblaue.


----------



## Doris (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

@Melitta

Sieht aus als wenn wir fast die gleiche Blume haben 
 

@all
war gestern noch mal wieder los und habe Erwins Kamera getestet
naja, so richtig klar komm ich noch nicht damit.. sind soooo viele verschiedene Funktionen
die begreife ich einfach nicht  aber versuchen tu ich es trotzdem :evil
  

und bin überrascht, dass doch noch was einigermassen vernünftiges bei raus kommt ;-)

​


----------



## paper (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Hallo Doris!

Ja, haben wir, nur deine hat das schönere Passepartout!

Der Frauenmantel gefällt mir auch!


----------



## paper (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Verschiedenfarbige Knabenkräuter


----------



## Skopp1 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

Darf ich vorstellen:    -  der rote Schorsch  -


----------



## Fluni81 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unsere schönsten Blütenfotos 2010*

... 


Das unscheinbare Schnittlauch


----------

